# Homemade chain link fence manure spreader



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It does work! I used to have a sand horse lot that doubled as my arena. I drug it on a regular basis to spread the manure and keep the ground decent to ride in with a home made drag made from chain link fence. 
I made a quick one with some metal poles and a chain to use behind the pickup. To make it work good you have to have some weight in it, I used a couple of old tires. But too much weight and it will stretch your chain link I had to re-do a couple of times to get it right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the chain link simply breaks up the manure , it will work on any soil.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

luvbeach said:


> Does anyone use a homemade chain link fence manure spreader in their pasture? In particular I am looking for people who use it on a sandy pasture, not a grassy pasture. My pasture doesn't have grass, it is very soft sand and I would like to use a homemade chain link fence manure spreader, but my husband said it won't work because we have sand. *Sometimes, he tells me something can't be done if he doesn't feel like fixing or making whatever bright idea I have come up with :lol:*


*
* 
Hmmmm......is his name DON! Just kidding, seems many husbands do this very thing for the same reasons. 

I have nothing in the way of advice, but couldn't resist teasing a bit.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

IT WORKS and works well!!

Use 3 cinder blocks spread across the fence for weight...not to much, not to little, just right I found.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Know what works even better that's free. An old box spring. Burn the cloth off of it. Mine is pulled with either the quad or mower with a rope attached to each corner of the spring to loop over the hitch ball. The angle iron bracing on the bottom does a nice job of scattering manure and helps smooth out small bumps.


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Next time you hook it up send me a picture.



Saddlebag said:


> Know what works even better that's free. An old box spring. Burn the cloth off of it. Mine is pulled with either the quad or mower with a rope attached to each corner of the spring to loop over the hitch ball. The angle iron bracing on the bottom does a nice job of scattering manure and helps smooth out small bumps.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Walkamile said:


> [/B]
> Hmmmm......is his name DON! Just kidding, seems many husbands do this very thing for the same reasons.


We wouldn't get in the habit of telling these little white lies if you gals would quit constantly coming up ideas and want us to immediately run out and build/do what ever you dreamed up. Sheesh there's only so much time in a day available that fits in between sleep, work, beer and sports.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> Know what works even better that's free. An old box spring. Burn the cloth off of it. Mine is pulled with either the quad or mower with a rope attached to each corner of the spring to loop over the hitch ball. The angle iron bracing on the bottom does a nice job of scattering manure and helps smooth out small bumps.


^^^ This


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Luvbeach, that could be months away. I'll also have to remember to take the camera as it's better for downloading. I just tie the rope onto the corners of the narrow end so it's about 3' behind the hitch. In the Spring, the pasture looks like I was keeping elephants so as soon as the bundles have thawed the box spring does a nice job of breaking up and scattering them. There are favored dump areas so I'll periodically break them up over the summer. By doing this the sun kills worm eggs.


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

I had to laugh when I read the "keeping elephants" remark.



Saddlebag said:


> Luvbeach, that could be months away. I'll also have to remember to take the camera as it's better for downloading. I just tie the rope onto the corners of the narrow end so it's about 3' behind the hitch. In the Spring, the pasture looks like I was keeping elephants so as soon as the bundles have thawed the box spring does a nice job of breaking up and scattering them. There are favored dump areas so I'll periodically break them up over the summer. By doing this the sun kills worm eggs.


----------

